# KMA Resources



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 16, 2002)

Great place to find a ton of info http://www.martialartsresource.com/korean/korframe.htm.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 27, 2002)

I note from http://www.kuksoolwon.com/histpost1910.htm the claim that Kuk Sool Won is the largest organized Korean martial mrt in Korea (as the govt. considers TKD a martial _sport_). I would have thought Hapkido, but perhaps it's different in Korea. Here it seems to me that either HKD or TSD is number two.


----------

